# 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???



## Salty Waterboy (2. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,

suche seit geraumer Zeit eine gute Rolle in der 5000er Größe zum leichten Pilken und leichten sideplaner schleppen, bedeutet also sollte gut mit Salzwasser umgehen können und wirklich stabil sein.

Sollte aber 60,-€ nicht wirklich weit überschreiten, da ich 2 Stück brauche.

Hat jemand ein paar Modelle für mich zur auswahl?

Danke im Vorraus für eure Tips!#6

Gruß Belly


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Hallo Bellyfisher,#h

ich würde mal nach Penn Slammer 460 googlen.Die dürfte es mit etwas Glück etwa in dem Preisbereich geben.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

zum leichten Pilken nem ich ne 4000 #h
wenn du damit aber sideplanerschleppen willst, dann mußt do wohl ne etwas größere nehmen...
solltest dafür ne 40er Mono nehmen und davon dann so ca 200m
ich fisch meine Blinker ca 20m hinterm planer, dann den Planer ca 20-30m neben dem Boot - und nen büschn Reserve für den großen Fang braucht man auch
===>> PENN Slammer

*edit* meinte ja die Sargus ;-)


----------



## DeHecht (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Hallo!

Schau dir mal die Penn Sargus an. Ist Salzwasserfest und kannst evtl für das Geld bekommen.
Preis-Leistung wär jedenfalls gut.
In der Bucht laufen momentan 3 oder 4 Auktionen, 
ansonsten hab ich das gestern im Tröt "Penn Sargus" (einfach in die Suchfunktion eingeben) gelesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176721&highlight=sargus&page=5

Gruß Tom


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

penn sargus

antonio


----------



## Zacharias Zander (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Penn Sargus oder Slammer.
Wenn du die Rollen nur im Salzwasser verwendest würde ich mir nichts anderes holen und zur Not musst du halt n bißchen rauf zahlen,dafür hast du aber was vernünftiges!!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Penn Sargus oder Slammer.
> Wenn du die Rollen* nur im Salzwasser verwendest* würde ich mir nichts anderes holen und zur Not musst du halt n bißchen rauf zahlen,dafür hast du aber was vernünftiges!!!!


 


Mit Süßwasser sollten sie aber auch keine Probleme haben.
Also universell einsetzbar.


Gruß
Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## volkerm (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Moin,

Daiwa Tournament SS 2600.
Fassen 200m 35er und sind mit unter 400 gr. noch erträglich.
Des weiteren haben die noch eine gescheite Rücklaufsperre, super Bremse und sind nicht kaputt zu kriegen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Moin,

kleiner Tip für die Rollen von Penn: Guck mal bei 3,2,1 USA, da kannst du, verglichen mit den Angeboten im deutschen Netz, somanches Schnäppchen schießen. 
Mit Zollgesetzen kenne ich mich allerdings nicht unbedingt so gut aus, aber die Freihandelsgrenze (oder wie das gleich noch hieß) wurde auf 150€ angehoben, sodass du dann bis zu disem Betrag keine Produktspezifischen Gebühren, sondern nur die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen musst. Und selbst wenn du diese entrichtest, ist die USA Rolle noch günstiger als die Deutsche. Da lohnt sich vor allem die Penn Battle (Sargus Nachfolgerin).


Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Daiwa Tournament SS 2600.
> Fassen 200m 35er und sind mit unter 400 gr. noch erträglich.
> ...


 



Hallo Volker,#h

dann gib doch bitte mal eine Adresse,wo die Rollen um die
geforderten 60€ zu beziehen sind.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mit Süßwasser sollten sie aber auch keine Probleme haben.
> Also universell einsetzbar.
> 
> 
> ...



Das versteht sich jawohl von selbst !!!|uhoh:


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Das versteht sich jawohl von selbst !!!|uhoh:


 


Den Smilie übersehen?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Den Smilie übersehen?
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Alles gut...:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Alles gut...:q


 


#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Salty Waterboy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Hi Leute,
danke für die Tips, hatte schonmal die Sargus 4000 zum pilken, hatte aber regelmäßig Perrücken beim werfen. und somit waren an einem Angeltag mal schnell ca. 50m Geflecht im Ar...!|uhoh:

Schön robust war sie ja, aber die Perrückenbildung war echt nervig. Kann das ein einzelfall gewesen sein, oder kennt ihr das Problem?

Gruß Belly


----------



## degl (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> danke für die Tips, hatte schonmal die Sargus 4000 zum pilken, hatte aber regelmäßig Perrücken beim werfen. und somit waren an einem Angeltag mal schnell ca. 50m Geflecht im Ar...!|uhoh:
> 
> Schön robust war sie ja, aber die Perrückenbildung war echt nervig. Kann das ein einzelfall gewesen sein, oder kennt ihr das Problem?
> ...



Das kann an der verwendeten Schur liegen

Es ist immer wieder verwunderlich, das Rollen aller Hersteller mit den Schnüren unterschiedlichster Schnurherstellern so ihre Probs haben und mit ner anderen Sorte wiederum Top funktionieren|bigeyes

Da hilft oft nur ein Wechsel

gruß degl

P.s. wenns nur nicht so ins Geld gehen würde


----------



## Salty Waterboy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Ja, das ist auch noch ne Möglichkeit!|rolleyes

Danke!!!

Dann hol ich mir die Penn Sargus 4000 oder 5000. mal schauen, muss mal gucken wie die ausfallen.

Gruß Belly


----------



## Salty Waterboy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Kann mir denn eine Sehne empfehlen, die die Rolle auf jeden Fall gut wickelt?

Gruß Belly


----------



## micha_2 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

habe die power pro in rot auf der penn sargus in 0,17mm. von der schnur her alles bestens, sie nimmt auch bei 7grad unter 0 kein wasser auf und kann daher nich steif frieren. nun zur rolle, ich würde sie mir nich kaufen, der grund, den kurbelarm schraub mann im vorwärtsgang fest. hast du jetzt ne ungünstige stelle beim pilken des kurbelarmes, und etwas mehr druck auf der kurbel dann löst sich die kurbel. ist manchmal sehr nervig, für mich kommt so ein model zum pilken nich mehr in frage. aber schnurverlegung und auch beim auswurf mit der schnur alles perfekt


----------



## Yupii (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*



micha_2 schrieb:


> nun zur rolle, ich würde sie mir nich kaufen, der grund, den kurbelarm schraub mann im vorwärtsgang fest. hast du jetzt ne ungünstige stelle beim pilken des kurbelarmes, und etwas mehr druck auf der kurbel dann löst sich die kurbel. ist manchmal sehr nervig, für mich kommt so ein model zum pilken nich mehr in frage. aber schnurverlegung und auch beim auswurf mit der schnur alles perfekt



wie willst Du pilken, wenn die Kurbel im Rückwärtsgang aufgeschraubt wird#d Da die Sargus ne Rücklaufsperre hat ( ich glaube bis auf die 2000er), kann sich die Kurbel doch nicht lösen.


----------



## Flyingfisch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Hallo#h
Ich stand auch mal vor soeiner entscheidung welche rolle,darf aber auch nicht zu teuer sein.#d
Man sollte sich erst mal die frage stellen wie oft ich damit Fischen werde.Da ich sehr oft auf dorsch gepilkt habe,in ostsee sowie in der nordsee und norwegen stand nach einer beratung meines angelhändlers fest das ich lieber ein paar euro mehr ausgebe und auf qualität setze(wie kugellager schnurlaufröllchen usw..)denn da gibts sehr große unterschiede.
wenn du lange was davon haben willst kann ich dir nur die DAIWA Capricorn 4000er oder pilk vorschlagen habe davon mehrere und fische sie schon seit vielen vielen jahren und die laufen immer noch einwandfrei.#6
schnurverlegung eins A, sucht seines gleichen.#6
Also solltes du dir es gut überlegen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## antonio (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*



Yupii schrieb:


> wie willst Du pilken, wenn die Kurbel im Rückwärtsgang aufgeschraubt wird#d Da die Sargus ne Rücklaufsperre hat ( ich glaube bis auf die 2000er), kann sich die Kurbel doch nicht lösen.



genau die löst sich nur wenn man rückwärts kurbelt. 
also fehler vom angler und nicht mangel an der rolle

antonio


----------



## Yupii (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*



antonio schrieb:


> genau die löst sich nur wenn man rückwärts kurbelt.
> also fehler vom angler und nicht mangel an der rolle
> 
> antonio


kann nicht sein, er ist ja Deutscher Vizemeister|rolleyes


----------



## Norbi (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*



Yupii schrieb:


> kann nicht sein, er ist ja Deutscher Vizemeister|rolleyes




Vizemeister im Rückwärtspilken??Muß ich mal mitmachen#h


----------



## Conchoolio (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Ich hab die Slammer 460 auf meiner Daiwa Ivory Sensor Pilk.
Da ich mit der in Norwegen Großdorsche aus 40 Metern auf die Planke gelegt habe und die Rolle noch genau so aussieht wie beim Kauf, kann ich die ohne schlechtes Gewissen wärmstens empfehlen. Rückerwärtskurbeln ist nicht aber wer brauch das beim Pilken? Die Kurbel hat sich bei mir noch nie gelöst!
Zur Perücken-Problematik. Hatte ich auch noch nie, auch wenn die Schnurverlegung nicht die Spezialdisziplin der Slammer ist. Was besseres ist für das Geld nicht zu bekommen. Allerdings kostet sie auch etwa 80€.


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Moin!

Ich rate auch zur Sargus 5er.
Hier übrigens für nen Schnäppchenpreis inkl 1 Jahr Klolektüre zu haben,
http://www.raubfisch.de/454,955/

aber kündigen nicht vergessen 

Zum Sideplanerfischen würde ich persönlich aber keine Stationärrolle nehmen, 
selbst bei kleinen Planern sind die Drücke nicht unerheblich und das würde ich 
keine meiner Rollen (Slammer oder Sargus) auf Dauer antun wollen.

Wenn Du beim Pilken eh weniger wirfst dann wäre z.B. eine Shimano Cardiff,
http://fischer-meister.de/index.php...efire&c=9859&a=9127049&u=2666&z=22864447.1349

keine schlechte Alternative.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Danke für eure Tips, habe mir jetzt die Penn Sargus in 4000 und 5000 zugelegt.:m

Kann mir jetzt noch einer Tips zur Schnur geben? Will perücken beim werfen vermeiden. 

Wenn es geht sollte die Sehene günstiger als die Power Pro sein.|rolleyes 

Bis jetzt hatte ich die Powerline und war sehr unzufrieden.

Gruß Belly


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

*Klick mich*

Bei dem Link bekommst du die Power pro aus den Staaten, ist da günstiger als hier. Fällt auch noch (zumindest die 300yd. Spulen) unter die Zollgrenze :m.


Gruß


----------



## GraFrede (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Penn Battle 4000.
Für kleines Portomanei.


----------



## Harrie (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Hi Bellyfisher

Welche probleme hast du mit der Powerline?


----------



## Salty Waterboy (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5000er Rolle zum leichten Pilken???*

Hatte bei meiner alten 4000er Penn alle zwei Würfe Perücken (Knoten) aus der Spule.#q

Und mir wurde nahegelegt die Sehne zu wechseln.|kopfkrat

Gruß Belly


----------

